# Jackson and his agility (in progress)



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice! You and Jackson are doing great and it's great you have room to set up inside!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep up the good work! I can't believe I left the tunnel outside. It is now covered in snow!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am sorry. Jackson just got use to the tunnel!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two love their tunnel! It's pretty well made, so all may not be lost.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job. He looks like he's having lots of fun! I wish I could do agility inside cause it's really cold but I'm not aloud to. lol


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that your kitchen? Good for you!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

That is not my kitchen. It is the basement.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson has the chute down down. Well...about 90%. I will post a video.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

That looked very nice already. I have to practice some more with Bogart these days. I'm starting a handling and sequensing class this Wednesday with Bogart, should be fun.
Where did you get the jump? That's something I need to get, good practice for Rallyo also. I could put them up in my Basement. Since it's carpeted it has some traction.
Thanks for sharing, awesome job!
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice weaves


----------

